# Gaming PC um die 1000 Euro



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

Prozessor: Intel E8400 ca.150 Euro
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-01Plus ca.40 Euro
Grafikkarte: 1x Zotac 9800 GTX AMP Edition ca.250 Euro
Mainboard: Gigabyte EP-35DS4 ca. 120 Euro
RAM: 4x 2GB OCZ Platinum DDR2 PC2-8000 (OCZ2P10004GK) CL5 ca.85 Euro
DVD-Brenner: LG GSA-H62N ca.30 Euro
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda ST3500320AS ca.70 Euro
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power BQT E5-500W ca.70 Euro
Gehäuse: Midi-Tower, aber noch unklar welches

So, ich hab mal paar Daten geändert und hoffe weiterhin auf gute Hilfe 
Ist der E8400 gut? Oder doch lieber einen Quad nehmen, Q6600 oder Q9300 oder sowas?Bis 220 Euro bin ich bereits auszugeben, wenn sich der Mehrpreis dafür auch lohnt.
Die Karte lieber von Zotac da nehmen, oder eine von Gainward oder evga, weil die 30 Euro billiger sind? Die von zotac scheint mir besser abzuschneiden?Hab mich jetzt auf das Mainboard umentschieden, wegen nur 1 Grafikkarte. Habe auch noch welcher zur Anschit da. http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/...26-746832.html
Die Ram Speicher sind doch gut oder, hab von 1066MHZ auf 1000MHZ mich umentschiedne, da ich gesehen habe, die OCZ Platinum sind da ganz billig und kosten im 2x2GB Pack nur 42 Euro und die Platinum 1066MHZ 85 Euro. Dafür lohtn der doppelte Preis ja nicht.
Hätte gern noch Tipps zur Gehäusewahl, sollte auf jedenfall nicht so laut sein und gut kühlen. DAnn entscheidet natürlich die Optik.
Hat sonst wer für irgendwas davon einen besseren Vorschlag? Sollte aber in der Preisklasse dann ca. liegen?
Dann ob wer irgendwer Firmen kennt, die einem das so zusammenbauen wie man will und günstig sind? Komme bei idealo mit Versand für jedes Teil auf ca.1000 Euro. Da wird doch bestimmt mir das auch für 1000 oder weniger zusammenbauen oder? Weil dann kaufe ich ja alles nur über sie?
Über Antworten zu egal was, freu ich mich sehr


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab mal paar Daten geändert und hoffe weiterhin auf gute Hilfe
> Ist der E8400 gut? Oder doch lieber einen Quad nehmen, Q6600 oder Q9300 oder sowas?Bis 220 Euro bin ich bereits auszugeben, wenn sich der Mehrpreis dafür auch lohnt.


Was heißt gut? Reichen tut er aber für Spiele allemale. Du brauchst da keinen Q6600 oder Q9300, noch werden nicht alle 4 Kerne optimal ausgenutzt um sich mit einem Quad Core rumzuschlagen. Die Entscheidung hast du schon richtig getroffen. Für einen reinen Gaming Rechner würde ich auch zum E8400 greifen. Nur, ich muss auch viel damit arbeiten und rechenintensive/cachelastige Programme ausführen...da reicht zwar ein Dual Core im weitetesten Sinne schon aus, aber ich will halt überdurchschnittlich mehr Leistung. Und die habe ich dann mit einem Quad Core.


> Die Karte lieber von Zotac da nehmen, oder eine von Gainward oder evga, weil die 30 Euro billiger sind? Die von zotac scheint mir besser abzuschneiden?
> Hab mich jetzt auf das Mainboard umentschieden, wegen nur 1 Grafikkarte. Habe auch noch welcher zur Anschit da.


Von einer 9800GTX würde konkret abraten da die nicht viel schneller als eine 8800GTX ist und sonst schlecht vom P/L-Verhältnis. Eine 8800GTX bekommste für 212.
Zotac Karten sind gut, weil sie von Haus aus übertaktet sind und bringen reichlich Leistungsreserven. 


> Die Ram Speicher sind doch gut oder, hab von 1066MHZ auf 1000MHZ mich umentschiedne, da ich gesehen habe, die OCZ Platinum sind da ganz billig und kosten im 2x2GB Pack nur 42 Euro und die Platinum 1066MHZ 85 Euro. Dafür lohtn der doppelte Preis ja nicht.


Bei den RAM`s würde ich bei den Preis deutlich zuschlagen. Eindeutiges P/L-Verhältnis. Ich überlege, ob ich mir auch 2*2GB RAM´s kaufe. Dann kann ich auf 8GB aufrüsten. 


> Dann ob wer irgendwer Firmen kennt, die einem das so zusammenbauen wie man will und günstig sind?


Versuche Ihn doch selber zusammenzubauen. Reichlich Anleitung gibs im Internet zu genüge.


> Komme bei idealo mit Versand für jedes Teil auf ca.1000 Euro. Da wird doch bestimmt mir das auch für 1000 oder weniger zusammenbauen oder? Weil dann kaufe ich ja alles nur über sie?
> Über Antworten zu egal was, freu ich mich sehr


Es gibt PC-Fachgeschäfte, die die PC´s schon selber zusammenbauen und konfigurieren nur muss man den richtigen finden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> die OCZ Platinum sind da ganz billig und kosten im 2x2GB Pack nur 42 Euro und die Platinum 1066MHZ 85 Euro.



Wo bitte gibts ein 4GB Kit um 42 €   
Hast mal nen Link ?


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> die OCZ Platinum sind da ganz billig und kosten im 2x2GB Pack nur 42 Euro und die Platinum 1066MHZ 85 Euro.


Meinst du die hier?
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=21669&agid=677


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

MSIX38 am 08.05.2008 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten.
Ich spiele die neusten Spiele, habe aber auch oft kleinere Programme nebenbei mal laufen. Und ich will nicht jede paar Monate neu aufrüsten, mein PC reicht dann meistens so für 2-3Jahre  Daher die Frage obs sinnvoller ist einen Quad zu holen und auch für paar zukünftige Spiele Reserven zu haben. Aber wenn der Mehrpreis nicht lohnt für die mehr Leistung, dann bleib ich beim E8400.
Also die 9800 GTX kostet genau so viel wie eine 8800 GTX, kommt ja auch da wieder drauf an, welcher Hersteller. Die von Gainward und evga kosten ja auch um die 210 Euro. Nur Zotac ist halt bissl besser, dann 250 Euro. Und wie ich in vielen Tests gesehen habe, schneidet die 9800 immer besser ab.
ok, mit dem speicher für 42 euro war falsch  hab da nicht genauer geguckt, die haben da nur einen speicher statt 2en angeboten. dann kommts auf 68 für 1000mhz und 88 euro für 1066mhz....hm 
Ja, irgendwie würde ich es schon hinbekommen den selber zusammenzubauen, aber würde schon etwas dauern und die Firmen können das ja doch bissl besser oder? Kostet denk ich auch nur 10-20 Euro so ein zusammenbau? Und wenn ich ja, alles nur über sie kaufe, wird das gesamte Paket doch noch billiger oder?
Dann schreib ich wohl mal paar gute PC Fachgeschäfte an, und sage wieviel es mich so kostet, und wieviel sie es billiger machen und dann auch gleich mti dem preis zusammenbauen?


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

und ach ja, die mainboard-wahl hätte ich gern noch tipps.
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/CompareProducts/3018C741816-929979-787317-760045-929954-760026-746832.html
da sind welche zur auswahl.
die haben alle einen intel p35 chip. oder doch lieber x38?
jedenfalls weiß ich auch nicht bei den mainboards wo de runterschied bei den gigabyte sind, die sind fast alle gleich da  da wird man schon verwirrt


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

und msi, wie ich sehe hast du 2 grafikkarten drin. da die karten eigentlich am wichtigsten im pc sind bei spielen wie ich in der neusten ausgabe von pcgh gesehen habe. lohnt der mehrpreis sich dann doch für 2 karten? bin da noch so unschlüssig...


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Mai 2008)

na schaut meiner meinung nach schon viel besser aus 

zu sli ich würds nicht machen es gibt genug die sich aufregen die zweite karte gekauft zu haben um sli zu bekommen und merkten dann beim spielen das die leistungssteigerung viel zu gering ist für den preis das x38 oder x48 unterstützt nur crossfire wenn du auf sli aus bist musst du ein nvidia chipsatz nehmen

zu den gehäuse 
die lautstärke ist von den lüftern abhängig
was für ein gehäuse willst du denn ein proliges mit einer turbine vorne drann oder eher was schlichtes was dich nach nem jahr nicht langweilt weils zeitlos schön ist
ich hab ja schon geschrieben das lianli schöne gehäuse baut und von der lautstärke her auch gut sind und wie gesagt falls es dich nervt kannst du ja das gehäuse dämmen und langsamere lüfter nehmen die z.b. mit 800u/min laufen


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

da brauch ich noch einen lüfter für meinen cpu-kühler oder? würdet ihr den papst 8550N empfehlen oder was anderes? sollte bloß nicht zu laut werden.
passt der überhaupt für meinen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> da brauch ich noch einen lüfter für meinen cpu-kühler oder? würdet ihr den papst 8550N empfehlen oder was anderes? sollte bloß nicht zu laut werden.
> passt der überhaupt für meinen?


schau mal hier da werden dir leise lüfter empfohlen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/13625-how-silent-pc.html


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele die neusten Spiele, habe aber auch oft kleinere Programme nebenbei mal laufen. Und ich will nicht jede paar Monate neu aufrüsten, mein PC reicht dann meistens so für 2-3Jahre  Daher die Frage obs sinnvoller ist einen Quad zu holen und auch für paar zukünftige Spiele Reserven zu haben. Aber wenn der Mehrpreis nicht lohnt für die mehr Leistung, dann bleib ich beim E8400.


Der Preis bei einem E8400 liegt bei aktuell, je nachdem ob du die Tray oder boxed Version nimmst, bei ca. 150-155 Euro. Der Q6600 liegt in Sachen P/L auf gleicher Höhe. Wenn du also mehr in die Zukunft investieren willst, dann vielleicht doch ein Quad Core anstatt einen E8400, aber dann einen Q6600 und keinen Q9300, der lohnt IMO nicht wg. P/L auch wenn er jetzt vom Preis gesunken ist, aber der hat etwas was nicht unbedingt toll ist. Dazu gehört der kleinere L2-Cache (2 x 3MB) und der kleinere CPU-Takt von 2,5GHz. Der Q9450 wäre da schon interessanter alleine wegen den hohen L2-Cache (2 x 6MB) und der CPU Takt von 2,67GHz.


> Also die 9800 GTX kostet genau so viel wie eine 8800 GTX, kommt ja auch da wieder drauf an, welcher Hersteller. Die von Gainward und evga kosten ja auch um die 210 Euro. Nur Zotac ist halt bissl besser, dann 250 Euro. Und wie ich in vielen Tests gesehen habe, schneidet die 9800 immer besser ab.
> ok, mit dem speicher für 42 euro war falsch  hab da nicht genauer geguckt, die haben da nur einen speicher statt 2en angeboten. dann kommts auf 68 für 1000mhz und 88 euro für 1066mhz....hm


Ich würde aber den Faktor "Stromverbrauch hier sehr in Betracht ziehen, da das doch ein sehr wichtiges Thema ist. Sowohl die 9800GTX als auch die 8800GTX ziehen gewaltig Saft auf der Dose. Wäre ich da nicht doch mit ner 8800GT bedient? Die 8800GT is nicht viel langsamer als eine 8800GTX. Da sparst du mehr Geld nicht nur in die Investition der Karten, sondern auch noch beim Stromverbrauch.


> Ja, irgendwie würde ich es schon hinbekommen den selber zusammenzubauen, aber würde schon etwas dauern und die Firmen können das ja doch bissl besser oder? Kostet denk ich auch nur 10-20 Euro so ein zusammenbau?


Klar, ein Fachmann schafft es auch schneller und er is halt qulifiziert für Hardwareeinbau, nur sparst du Dir da auch gewaltig was zusammen. 10-20 Euro das ist nicht wenig Geld.^^


> Und wenn ich ja, alles nur über sie kaufe, wird das gesamte Paket doch noch billiger oder?


Denke schon 


> Dann schreib ich wohl mal paar gute PC Fachgeschäfte an, und sage wieviel es mich so kostet, und wieviel sie es billiger machen und dann auch gleich mti dem preis zusammenbauen?


Ein guter PC-Versandshop. 
XMX


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

Soldat0815 am 08.05.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> na schaut meiner meinung nach schon viel besser aus
> 
> zu sli ich würds nicht machen es gibt genug die sich aufregen die zweite karte gekauft zu haben um sli zu bekommen und merkten dann beim spielen das die leistungssteigerung viel zu gering ist für den preis das x38 oder x48 unterstützt nur crossfire wenn du auf sli aus bist musst du ein nvidia chipsatz nehmen
> 
> ...


dann wohl lieber eine graka in einem halben/ganzen jahr neu kaufen und die alte verkaufen, als gleich sli oder?
ich mag dann schon lieber ein prolligeres wie du sagst. so antec nine hunder, nzxt tempest und sowas gefällt mir schon. gibt da aber auch novh viel mehr  hab jetzt nur mal beim test von pcgh was gefunden und da steht die lautstärke einmal bei 2D und 3D. und bei 3D kommen alle über 4 Sone, das sind ja schon über 50db und das ist seeeehr laut. bei 2D von 1 bis 3 Sone. Da wären unter 2 Sone schon akzeptabel. Nur keine ahnung, was 2D, 3D heißt


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> und ach ja, die mainboard-wahl hätte ich gern noch tipps.
> http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/CompareProducts/3018C741816-929979-787317-760045-929954-760026-746832.html
> da sind welche zur auswahl.
> die haben alle einen intel p35 chip. oder doch lieber x38?
> jedenfalls weiß ich auch nicht bei den mainboards wo de runterschied bei den gigabyte sind, die sind fast alle gleich da  da wird man schon verwirrt



Kommt drauf an. 
Du liebäugelst ja mit einer Grafikkarte, oder dürfen es doch 2 sein? Wie dem auch sei. Wenn du 2 Grafikkarten einbauen willst, egal ob nvidia oder ATI, brauchst du ein SLI bzw. Crossfire-unterstütztes Board mit jeweils 2 x PCIe 16 Lanes. Sonst funzt es nicht mit Dual GPU. 

Gigabyte Boards unterscheiden sich an erster Linie bei Kühlkörper und Ausstattung. Ansonsten eigentlich nichts weiter.

Wieviel willst du für Dein Board ausgeben?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Mai 2008)

da er oc will wären die bissl mhz mehr egal beim quadcore

der e8400 hat genausoviel l2charge wie der q6600 und läuft standart schon mit 3ghz und ist problemlos auf 3,6 ghz zu takten und das sollte dir "locker" die nächsten 2jahre reichen (wobei man dir das nie genau sagen kann)
ich spiele mit meinem pc auch die neusten spiele und habe bis jetzt keine probleme

und ich wüde sagen wenn du nicht zwei linke hände hasst und schonmal was am pc gemacht hasst selber zusammenbauen und wenns stat 3std 8std dauert ists doch egal dafür kennst dich in zukunft aus falls du mal was tauschen willst und musst nicht immer gleich zum laden rennen


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> und msi, wie ich sehe hast du 2 grafikkarten drin. da die karten eigentlich am wichtigsten im pc sind bei spielen wie ich in der neusten ausgabe von pcgh gesehen habe. lohnt der mehrpreis sich dann doch für 2 karten? bin da noch so unschlüssig...



Die Frage wäre da eigentlich mehr, lohnt sich die Investition von 2 Grafikkarten generell und wenn ja wieso? 

Ich habe schon zu anfangs ein X38 Board gehabt, und nur eine 8800GTX drin. Dann wollte ich mal Crossfire ausprobieren und außerdem waren die HD3870 grade so günstig, dass ich unbedingt zuschlagen musste. 

Man sieht, dass der Preis bei der Kaufentscheidung eine sehr wichtige Rolle spielt. Logisch eigentlich.


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Soldat0815 am 08.05.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> der e8400 hat genausoviel l2charge wie der q6600 und läuft standart schon mit 3ghz


Erm...das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen. Der Q6600 hat 2 x 4 MB und der E8400 2 x 3MB.


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

ja, wenn der q6600 gleich gut ist, dann doch lieber den, dann hält der mir bei zukünftigen spielen mehr aus.
da gibts noch den q6700, ders glaube leicht besser aber um die 180 euro.
ok, der q9300 scheint dann nicht so prickelnd zu sein. der q9450 ist dann nur halt schon was teurer...270 euro...
sind ja 3/4 vom preis mehr...lohnt denn die leistung? 
hm, stromverbrauch ist nicht ganz soo wichtig, da ist mir leistung wichtiger. da glaub ich ist mir 9800 gtx lieber.
10-20 euro ist doch nix  ich kriege 20 euro die stunde, und ob ich mit einer stunde beim rumschrauben auskommen würde? 
ja, xmx, genau den hab ich gesucht... wußte den namen nicht mehr. dann wenn ich mal fertig bin, versuch ich da mein glück  dann machen die mir hoffentlich fürs gesamte paket einen niedriegeren preis.
sehe bei denen, die bieten für jedes system eine wakü an? wär das interessanter die zu fragen, ob sie das auch einbauen? was wäre denn ca. der preis so für? zieht aber dann auch viel mehr strom oder? kenn mich mti waküs sehr schlecht aus.


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

MSIX38 am 08.05.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


denkst du denn es hat sich gelohnt 2 grafikkarten für den preis zu holen?
ja, weiß dass ich dann ein anderes board nehmen müsst. da hatte ich das asus striker extreme in betracht gezogen.
fürs mainboard bis 150 euro ist schon drin.
wenn ich kein sli will, dann sehe ich 100-120 euro ist schon ganz gut.
p35 oder x38 wird dann sehr empfohlen.


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

Soldat0815 am 08.05.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> da er oc will wären die bissl mhz mehr egal beim quadcore
> 
> der e8400 hat genausoviel l2charge wie der q6600 und läuft standart schon mit 3ghz und ist problemlos auf 3,6 ghz zu takten und das sollte dir "locker" die nächsten 2jahre reichen (wobei man dir das nie genau sagen kann)
> ich spiele mit meinem pc auch die neusten spiele und habe bis jetzt keine probleme
> ...


ja, ich habe ja auch schon ab und zu da rumgebastelt, nur noch nie selber ALLES komplett neu zusammengebaut. anleitungen gibts dann sicher für die einzelnen sachen noch.
beim prozessor...hmmm...wär ich da mit dem q6700 nicht besser bedient? 2x4096 l2 cache und 2667mhz..
ich weiß nicht so recht


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, wenn der q6600 gleich gut ist, dann doch lieber den, dann hält der mir bei zukünftigen spielen mehr aus.
> da gibts noch den q6700, ders glaube leicht besser aber um die 180 euro.
> ok, der q9300 scheint dann nicht so prickelnd zu sein. der q9450 ist dann nur halt schon was teurer...270 euro...


De Facto kann man sagen dass der "enorme" Aufpreis z.B. bei Q66000 im Vergleich zum Q9450 sich IMO nicht lohnt, vielleicht später. Ich würde echt einen Q6600 vorziehen, den kannst du auch wunderbar übertakten. Der Aufpreis vom 30 Euro beim Q6700 sehe ich als nicht angemessen. 
Nee ist richtig, der Q9300 ist nicht so gut wie gesagt. Die Nachteile liegen definitiv auf der Hand.


> sind ja 3/4 vom preis mehr...lohnt denn die leistung?


Du musst selber abwägen, ob´s sich lohnt oder nicht.


> hm, stromverbrauch ist nicht ganz soo wichtig, da ist mir leistung wichtiger. da glaub ich ist mir 9800 gtx lieber.


Unglaublich!


> 10-20 euro ist doch nix  ich kriege 20 euro die stunde, und ob ich mit einer stunde beim rumschrauben auskommen würde?


Ein Versuch ist es ja Wert.


> sehe bei denen, die bieten für jedes system eine wakü an? wär das interessanter die zu fragen, ob sie das auch einbauen? was wäre denn ca. der preis so für? zieht aber dann auch viel mehr strom oder? kenn mich mti waküs sehr schlecht aus.


Die WaKü´s in den Systemen sind schon eingebaut bzw. werden vor Auslieferung eingebaut. Wieso sollte er dann mit einer WaKü mehr Strom ziehen?


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> denkst du denn es hat sich gelohnt 2 grafikkarten für den preis zu holen?


Definitiv    


> ja, weiß dass ich dann ein anderes board nehmen müsst. da hatte ich das asus striker extreme in betracht gezogen.
> fürs mainboard bis 150 euro ist schon drin.
> wenn ich kein sli will, dann sehe ich 100-120 euro ist schon ganz gut.
> p35 oder x38 wird dann sehr empfohlen.


Falls du nicht mit SLI oder Crossfire liebäugeln solltest, schlag Dir dann den X38 Chip ausm Kopf, den brauchst du an dieser Stelle nicht. 
Ein P35 passt wunderbar in die von Dir ernannten Preisspanne von 100-120 Euro.


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> beim prozessor...hmmm...wär ich da mit dem q6700 nicht besser bedient? 2x4096 l2 cache und 2667mhz..
> ich weiß nicht so recht


Der Q6700 ist nichts weiter als ein höher getakteter Q6600, mehr nicht.


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

MSIX38 am 08.05.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, hm, der 9450 ist dann wohl doch zu teuer für die leistung.
also entweder den q6600 oder q6700. 30 euro für die leistung mehr, wo er 10 watt weniger verbraucht, also nach 2 jahren hab ich die 30 euro vll raus, lach 
ja, hehe, wie ich das sehe sind das 4fps bis 8fps unterschied bei höherer auflösung von der 9800gtx bis zur 8800gt.
die 8800gt hat ja sogar 1042mb speicher, hm 
wieviel mehr strom verbraucht die denn?

ja, ob die waküs mehr strom verbrauchen als wenn ich das mit lüftern mache.
kühlung ist so ne sache wo ich keine ahnung hab.


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

ati mag ich gar net so.
wenn dann wärens also wohl 2 9800gtx.
dann halt doppelt stromverbrauch.
und dann bräuchte ich ja das asus striker extreme, wo ich schon so bissl gehört habe, dass ist nicht ganz perfekt, macht manchmal schwierigkeiten beim speicher oder so.
da wär ein board mit p35 viel besser und günstiger.
also spar ich 300 euro wenn ich ohne sli auskomme.
wenn man dann die eine graka nach jahr verkauft, kriegt man siche rnoch paar euro für  und dann ist das sicher besser, als wenn ich mir 2 jetzt hole für längere zeit. ich glaub ich nehm doch lieber nur eine. da wird einiges geld gespart.


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, hehe, wie ich das sehe sind das 4fps bis 8fps unterschied bei höherer


Wenn Dir das bisschen mehr fps hilft^^


> die 8800gt hat ja sogar 1042mb speicher, hm
> wieviel mehr strom verbraucht die denn?


Auf alle Fälle weniger als eine 8800/9800GTX
Die 8800GT zieht 102W.


> ja, ob die waküs mehr strom verbrauchen als wenn ich das mit lüftern mache.
> kühlung ist so ne sache wo ich keine ahnung hab.


Nein


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

MSIX38 am 08.05.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die gtx verbraucht bis zu 156 watt hab ich grad gesehen 
ja, wenn ich dann nur eine nehme, dann sollte die dann doch die bissl bessere sein.
ja, wenn die mir keinen aufpreis oder nur etwas mehr für eine wakü anbieten. dann lass ich das lieber doch mit wakü laufen oder?
das kühlt dann hoffe ich komplett alles oder brauch ich da dann noch unbedingt eo einen lüfter? cpu? gehäuse..?  wie gesagt, ich hab keine ahnung


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ati mag ich gar net so.
> wenn dann wärens also wohl 2 9800gtx.
> dann halt doppelt stromverbrauch.


Du hast vielleicht Nerven^^


> und dann bräuchte ich ja das asus striker extreme, wo ich schon so bissl gehört habe, dass ist nicht ganz perfekt, macht manchmal schwierigkeiten beim speicher oder so.


Welches Board ist schon perfekt. Und wieviel willst du für ein SLI-Board max.ausgeben?


> da wär ein board mit p35 viel besser und günstiger.
> also spar ich 300 euro wenn ich ohne sli auskomme.


Intel und SLI? No Way!


> wenn man dann die eine graka nach jahr verkauft, kriegt man siche rnoch paar euro für  und dann ist das sicher besser, als wenn ich mir 2 jetzt hole für längere zeit. ich glaub ich nehm doch lieber nur eine. da wird einiges geld gespart.


Das musst du wissen. Gespart hast du allemale.


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

MSIX38 am 08.05.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, intel und sli weiß ich. meinte nur damit halt, dass ein intel dann besser ist als der nvidia.
sli-board so um die 150 euro.


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> die gtx verbraucht bis zu 156 watt hab ich grad gesehen
> ja, wenn ich dann nur eine nehme, dann sollte die dann doch die bissl bessere sein.


ja, wenn die mir keinen aufpreis oder nur etwas mehr für eine wakü anbieten. dann lass ich das lieber doch mit wakü laufen oder?
Wenn du nicht vorhast, eine WaKü Marke Eigenbau zu basteln und weniger Geld für WaKü ausgeben willst.


> das kühlt dann hoffe ich komplett alles oder brauch ich da dann noch unbedingt eo einen lüfter? cpu? gehäuse..?  wie gesagt, ich hab keine ahnung


Normalerweise werden alle Komponenten gleich gekühlt. Es bietet sich an, extra Lüfter mit einbauen zu lassen, das würde die Temperatur von CPU, RAM, Board etc. zusätzlich runterkühlen


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> sli-board so um die 150 euro.


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_775/MSI/P7N_SLI_Platinum/240405/?articleId=240405


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

MSIX38 am 08.05.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wakü selber bauen wäre ich überfordert...weil damit ich so gut wie gar nicht auskenne.
joa, für einen guten preis nehm ich dann noch wakü von denen, und behalte den lüfter für den cou von mir halt und das gehäuse wird ja auch noch welche haben, dann schickt das. brauche nur noch einen lüfter für meinen thermalright hr-01 plus oder?


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> brauche nur noch einen lüfter für meinen thermalright hr-01 plus oder?



Sind diese Dinger nicht für P4´s und AM2 basierte Chips ausgelegt?


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

MSIX38 am 08.05.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab mal gelesen:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p418361/pid/google


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

MSIX38 am 08.05.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


öhm, weiß nur dass der für core2duo auch ausgelegt war.
ja, dann mit quad weiß ich net ob der gut ist? Hast sonst einen vorschlag für einen?


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 08.05.2008 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um die 40 euro sollte er kosten.


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, weiß nur dass der für core2duo auch ausgelegt war.
> ja, dann mit quad weiß ich net ob der gut ist? Hast sonst einen vorschlag für einen?



http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=7974&agid=669

oder 

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=17890&agid=288

doch aufgrund der lästigen Fummelarbeiten, nicht wirklich so sehr empehlenswert, kühlt aber natürlich etwas bessa als der MUGEN.


----------



## Petero86KS (8. Mai 2008)

MSIX38 am 08.05.2008 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, da nehm ich dich den thermalright wohl 
dazu den lüfter SY1225SL12M von scythe
das soll schön leise und sehr gut kühlen.
die fummelarbeiten macht dann schon der pc shop


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 08.05.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, da nehm ich dich den thermalright wohl
> dazu den lüfter SY1225SL12M von scythe
> das soll schön leise und sehr gut kühlen.
> die fummelarbeiten macht dann schon der pc shop



Kannst ja dann mal eine entgültige Zusammenstellung aller Komponenten auflisten. Ein letzter Check ist doch immer sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Petero86KS (9. Mai 2008)

ok, habe mich für alles entschieden bis auf das gehäuse 
Intel E8400
1xLeadtek 8800GTS
500GB Seagate ST3500320AS
LG GSA-H62N
Asus P5K Pro
4x 2GB OCZ Platinum 1000MHZ
be quiet Dark Power P7 450W
Thermalright ITX-14 mit S-Flex SFF21E

und gehäuse weiß ich leider immer noch nicht.
vll bekomme ich ja nochmal paar tipps? 
Es sollte nicht teurer wie 100 Euro sein. So um die 60 Euro wär schon gut.
Dann soll es auf jeden Fall leise sein. Da wär eine Festplatten-Entkopplung nicht schlecht. Vorne USB-Anschlüsse. Keine Klappe vorne außer vll sowas wie beim P182.
Und muss natürlich Platz haben für die oben genannten Bauteile 
Dann entscheidet natürlich die Optik.


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 09.05.2008 03:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, habe mich für alles entschieden bis auf das gehäuse
> Intel E8400
> 1xLeadtek 8800GTS
> 500GB Seagate ST3500320AS
> ...


In Sachen Gehäuse bin ich da nicht so der Spezialist, ich denke, da kann man mit ruhigem Gewissen, seine Geschmäcker spielen lassen. Außerdem gibs es unzählige Gehäusevarianten sowieso deren Hersteller. Such Dir einfach ein schönes aus. Einen Tipp kann ich Dir mal trotzdem geben. Immerhin hast du mir ja ein Preisvorschlag gemacht. Mir ist spontan dieser hier eingefallen.
Der Rest ist ansonsten ganz gut. 

gruß, msix


----------



## Petero86KS (9. Mai 2008)

so turbinen mag ich nicht aber hab mich entschieden 

150€ Intel E8400 Boxed
70€ 500GB Seagate ST3500320AS
30€ LG GSA-H62N
90€ Asus P5K Pro
140€ 4x 2GB OCZ Platinum 1000MHZ
180€ Leadtek 8800GTS
65€ be quiet Dark Power P7 450W
60€ Thermalright IFX-14 + S-Flex SFF21E
65€ Lancool Midi-Tower K7 black
850 €

Passt das so alles?  Ist alles so schön kompatibel? Passt der IFX-14 da rein mit netzteil und allem?
brauch ich noch irgendwas?
wenn ich doch gegebenfalls mich umentscheiden sollte auf straight power, 9800gtx von zotac und 1066mhz speicher...wär auch alles noch ok oder?  das sind die einzigen wo ich noch bissl drübe rnachdenke 
vielen dank erstmal für die ganze hilfe hier


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 09.05.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> so turbinen mag ich nicht aber hab mich entschieden
> 
> 150€ Intel E8400 Boxed
> 70€ 500GB Seagate ST3500320AS
> ...





Wenn es kein MIDI Tower ist, wirst du den IFX-14 problemlos unterbrigen können. 
@GPU: Meiner Meinung lohnt für das bisschen Leistung mehr der Aufpreis einer 9800GTX nicht. Dann würde ich eher zu einer GT oder GTX greifen die ja jetzt sehr günstig erhältich sind. (P/L-Verhältnis)


----------



## Petero86KS (9. Mai 2008)

MSIX38 am 09.05.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Petero86KS am 09.05.2008 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abmaße: 210 x 460 x 489 (BxHxT) 
ist ein midi 
ist ja medium  müsste doch schicken oder?


----------



## MSIX38 (10. Mai 2008)

Petero86KS am 09.05.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Abmaße: 210 x 460 x 489 (BxHxT)
> ist ein midi
> ist ja medium  müsste doch schicken oder?


Was anderes als Ausprobieren kannst du eh nicht. Ist die Hardware schon da? Erstatte mal rechtzeitig Bericht, sobald du fertig bist mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## Bronko1980 (10. Mai 2008)

Ich persönliche empfehle dir bei hardwareversand.de den Pc-Konfigurator...super Preise und gute Auswahl!


----------



## MSIX38 (10. Mai 2008)

Bronko1980 am 10.05.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönliche empfehle dir bei hardwareversand.de den Pc-Konfigurator...super Preise und gute Auswahl!


Nicht alle vom Threatersteller gewählten Artikel sind dort verfügbar. In dem Fall macht es wenig Sinn.


----------



## Bronko1980 (10. Mai 2008)

Muss ja auch nicht alle dort kaufen!
Aber insgesamt sind die mit am günstigsten(kann man porto sparen...oder man bestellt ebend bei 10verschiedenen Händlern).


----------



## MSIX38 (10. Mai 2008)

Bronko1980 am 10.05.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ja auch nicht alle dort kaufen!
> Aber insgesamt sind die mit am günstigsten(kann man porto sparen...oder man bestellt ebend bei 10verschiedenen Händlern).



Am günstigsten ja, aber man will ja auch net unbedingt mehrmals Porto zahlen. Dann muss man eben schauen, wie man das am besten hinbekommt. Ich suche z.B. einen Händler, der durchschnittlich fast alles hat. Naja, den Rest muss ich dann wohl woanders bestellen (Vorausgesetzt, der ist auch sehr günstig)dann sind mir die Versandkosten auch wieder egal, gleicht sich ja dann wieder aus.


----------

